# Tour de Yorkshire revealed



## david k (22 Dec 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-30574400

I think this will look great on the TV, great to advertise the UK


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2014)

There's a start/finish near me in Wakefield, plus one in Leeds.

Should be good and it's visiting bits of Yorkshire that didn't get included in the TDF stages. Expect some Yorkshire Moors and Wolds plus coastal stuff.


----------



## wam68 (22 Dec 2014)

Yorkshire deserve this to say the least after the fantastic send off they gave the TDF. Well done


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Dec 2014)

Am not a great fan of cycle racing and the tour de france. Sometimes used to watch it for a bit thinking i'd find the scenery interesting and then quickly got bored. Tuned in for the yorkshire tdf this year and must say yorkshire looked stunning.

I assume lots of french folk will now be over for their hols.

Good luck to it - all the best from Lancashire.


----------



## winjim (22 Dec 2014)

I just think it's a pity they needed to call it the Tour "de" Yorkshire. Are people really that stupid and shallow they need the faux French to make the link to the TdF? What's wrong with the Tour *of* Yorkshire?


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Dec 2014)

I know what you mean winjim, but they are doubtless considering the delicate sensibilities of those who use a "bidon" and pepper their conversations with "chapeau" at the drop of a hat.


----------



## david k (22 Dec 2014)

think its just advertising, people are familiar with the 'de' term, people will recognise it more


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Dec 2014)

david k said:


> think its just advertising, people are familiar with the 'de' term, people will recognise it more


You have a very low opinion of yorkshire folk, and maybe brits in general, if you think they would struggle to recognise the word "of.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Dec 2014)

User said:


> maybe its just Yorkshire simply paying homage to the Tour de France......



I do hope homage is pronounced to rhyme with fromage.


----------



## winjim (22 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> I know what you mean winjim, but they are doubtless considering the delicate sensibilities of those who use a "bidon" and pepper their conversations with "chapeau" at the drop of a hat.


Touche.


----------



## Venod (22 Dec 2014)

They could have called it "Tour oft Gods County" but that would have only prompted loads of posts about about bragging outspoken Yorkshire folk.


----------



## david k (22 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> You have a very low opinion of yorkshire folk, and maybe brits in general, if you think they would struggle to recognise the word "of.


assume your joking here


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Dec 2014)

Yorkshire peeps will be proud to have the tour DE yorkshire in the same way as them there frenchies are proud to have t'eyefull tower


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Dec 2014)

david k said:


> assume your joking here


You are

Stick to the French. 

Sorry - couldn't resist.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Dec 2014)

I like "de". Suggests we'll see more of Côte de Buttertubs et al.


----------



## david k (22 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> You are
> 
> Stick to the French.
> 
> Sorry - couldn't resist.


sorry mate but youve lost me, were you joking or not?


----------



## wam68 (22 Dec 2014)

david k said:


> sorry mate but youve lost me, were you joking or not?


Ignore him David. He's lost me as well


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Dec 2014)

david k said:


> sorry mate but youve lost me, were you joking or not?


Well yes and no.

I basically agree with winjim that the de is a bit daft/affected.

A fair amount of that in pro cycling.


All the best, happy christmas .


----------



## Arrowfoot (22 Dec 2014)

winjim said:


> I just think it's a pity they needed to call it the Tour "de" Yorkshire. Are people really that stupid and shallow they need the faux French to make the link to the TdF? What's wrong with the Tour *of* Yorkshire?



With you on this.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2014)

Hopefully it will go through Beverley on one of the stages. If it does I might try and ride home and watch it.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Dec 2014)

winjim said:


> I just think it's a pity they needed to call it the Tour "de" Yorkshire. Are people really that stupid and shallow they need the faux French to make the link to the TdF? What's wrong with the Tour *of* Yorkshire?



Let's not get carried away here.

Professional cycling is a tiny minority interest of a tiny minority activity.

Until the tour, next to no one turned out to watch races, even in so-called cycling heartlands such as Yorkshire.

Le Tour was a triumph from a marketing perspective, but 99.99 per cent of those who turned out will not do so for some scabby road race with no in-built glamour.

Mr Verity knows that, so is wisely hanging on to any flecks of stardust he can from Le Tour.


----------



## winjim (22 Dec 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> Let's not get carried away here.
> 
> Professional cycling is a tiny minority interest of a tiny minority activity.
> 
> ...


I would have hoped that people would still have seen it as a legacy of the 2014 TdF. But still, it's not hugely important and if it helps the event go well and become a regular thing then that's all to the good. If it's only half as good as this year then it'll still be brilliant. And as @coffeejo says, the French names are a bit of fun. I was disappointed when they took the signs down - I had hoped they would be a permanent fixture. All that's left at the top of Cote de Bradfield is a litter bin.

Let's hope they swing down into South Yorkshire at some point.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Dec 2014)

Afnug said:


> They could have called it "Tour oft Gods County" but that would have only prompted loads of posts about about bragging outspoken Yorkshire folk.



We don't need an excuse, as a rule... 



Pale Rider said:


> Le Tour was a triumph from a marketing perspective, but 99.99 per cent of those who turned out will not do so for some scabby road race with no in-built glamour.



The people of the communities along the route are what made Le Tour so amazing. They bought into it 110%. Furthermore, huge crowds at the Tour of Britain and the Friends Life Women's Tour show there is an appetite for professional road races outside GTs.

My only reservation is the thought of closed roads around Bridlington and Scarborough on a bank holiday weekend.


----------



## EasyPeez (19 Jan 2015)

Grammar and politics aside, has anyone else registered their interest yet?

http://letour.yorkshire.com/tour-de-yorkshire/sportive

If so, which ride are you thinking of doing, and how fit are you? I'd really like to take on the full course but am nervous having never entered a sportive before. Do these things tend to be very competitive? I'd want to finish the course and enjoy the route, riding quick-ish, but have no interest in racing.
I'm going to start building up to it with some long rides as soon as I take delivery of my new bike so should have a better idea of my capability by March/April but am not sure if you'll need to have committed to one of the courses before then.
Of course, all this will be rendered meaningless to me if it turns out you have to pay a right old wedge to enter it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2015)

Full route now available to view on the website

http://letour.yorkshire.com/


I'm wondering if Barry Hoban will be asked to start the race, in Wakefield, as he was born just down the road in Stanley (my home village), I'll have to ask his sister when I next see her

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/tour-de-yorkshire-race-route-unveiled-153431


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jan 2015)

It all looks fab but stage 1 in particular will be stunning. The chalk cliffs of Flamborough, Dalby Forest, the North York Moors, Whitby and finishing on Scarborough north bay. Wow.


----------



## albion (21 Jan 2015)

Having already done the 140 miler to Whitby, for me a new Danby route looks to be the on, weather permitting.


----------



## EasyPeez (21 Jan 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> It all looks fab but stage 1 in particular will be stunning.


Not half! Lovely stuff.

Shame the sportive only opens up the day 3 route through manky Leeds, would have much preferred to do day 1 or day 2 routes. 

Will much/any of the race be televised do we know?


----------



## Mark Walker (21 Jan 2015)

Great stuff , day one covers a lot of my sunday rides around whitby rosedale etc.
Will have to get a day off work planned.
regrds
Mark


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jan 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Will much/any of the race be televised do we know?


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jan 2015)

Is it just me, or is Stage 3 a bit ... odd ... in that they seem to be doing the best known climbs the wrong way round, i.e. downhill?


----------



## Venod (21 Jan 2015)

If anybody has GPX files of the stages or links to them. could they please post them in this thread.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Is it just me, or is Stage 3 a bit ... odd ... in that they seem to be doing the best known climbs the wrong way round, i.e. downhill?


I don't think any of them will trouble the riders much, whichever way they tackle them!

Ooh, I just noticed that stage 3 is passing through Hebden Bridge on the way over to Haworth. Having spectacularly failed to see the TdF peloton pass through the town last July (!!!), I will make an effort to get organised this time and make sure that I get a decent vantage point for this race ...


----------



## EasyPeez (22 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> and make sure that I get a decent vantage point for this race


Heptonstall should do nicely...!



Berk on a Bike said:


> View attachment 77602



Got quite excited then until I realised their £3.99 monthly stream is only accessible if you sign up for at least a year :-(


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Heptonstall should do nicely...!


I was thinking of getting a bit closer than that!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Jan 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Got quite excited then until I realised their £3.99 monthly stream is only accessible if you sign up for at least a year :-(


£3.99 p/m isn't bad for all the cycling they show throughout the year. Plus you get snooker, show jumping, erm... 

I've tweeted ITV to ask if they'll be showing any of the TdY too.


----------



## EasyPeez (23 Jan 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> £3.99 p/m isn't bad for all the cycling they show throughout the year.



I agree it's decent value for money if you watch sport generally, but I have no time to watch TV at all except when making a special effort for things like this, football world cup etc, so for me it'd be 11month subscription down the loo. Keep us posted on the ITV response please - you'd like to think they'd at least show extended highlights in their Yorkshire region. Cheers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jan 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> I know what you mean winjim, but they are doubtless considering the delicate sensibilities of those who use a "bidon" and pepper their conversations with "chapeau" at the drop of a hat.



As it's Yorkshire they could say 'thermos' instead of bidon and 'flat cap' instead of chapeau. 

What do you think of that? Flat cap!


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jan 2015)

+1 for thermos.

And butties.

I'm amazed some of those french obsessed poncy yclists don't jump to french when telling their mates they are going to stop for a quick leak.

Anyone with something better than my o level french care to tell me what the approved phrase would be?


----------



## Apollonius (13 Feb 2015)

OK. For us elderly spectator types who really enjoyed being in Yorkshire for the Tour de France and want to make a long weekend of it - possibly with the Bianchis in the boot - where is recommended for a bit of two-wheeled spectating. Slight preference for the coast. All advice and info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lee1980sim (14 Feb 2015)

haven't got a clue sorry @Apollonius


----------



## SpaCyclist (14 Feb 2015)

Apollonius said:


> OK. For us elderly spectator types who really enjoyed being in Yorkshire for the Tour de France and want to make a long weekend of it - possibly with the Bianchis in the boot - where is recommended for a bit of two-wheeled spectating. Slight preference for the coast. All advice and info appreciated. Thanks.



I can only watch the first day as I will be working over the weekend. Looking at the route and local maps, I am thinking about parking somewhere like Scalby, cycling over to Dalby Forest to watch the climb there, then cycling to somewhere near Scarborough as close as practical to the finish. After the race is finished, a short ride back to the car, and drive home.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Feb 2015)

I have just realised why proper events will never happen in the UK; "fans" are more interested in finding out where they can stay and ride to events with a café stop on the way rather than finding out where the best píss up is taking place.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2015)

Apollonius said:


> OK. For us elderly spectator types who really enjoyed being in Yorkshire for the Tour de France and want to make a long weekend of it - possibly with the Bianchis in the boot - where is recommended for a bit of two-wheeled spectating. Slight preference for the coast. All advice and info appreciated. Thanks.


The Otley Chevin climb on the Sunday should be a fine vantage point. It is nearly 1 mile long, almost a straight road and averages about 10%.


----------



## EasyPeez (15 Feb 2015)

Is it too early yet to know about timings? Can't see anything on the website...was hoping to find out what time the peloton will be likely to arrive in York.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Is it too early yet to know about timings? Can't see anything on the website...was hoping to find out what time the peloton will be likely to arrive in York.



"We don’t know the exact timings for the starts and finishes yet - or when the race will be passing through towns and villages – as we are in discussions with the broadcaster, but the races are expected to start in the hour around midday each day, and finish between 3.15pm and 4.15pm. As soon as they are available the timings will be published on this website."


----------



## EasyPeez (16 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> "We don’t know the exact timings for the starts and finishes yet - or when the race will be passing through towns and villages – as we are in discussions with the broadcaster, but the races are expected to start in the hour around midday each day, and finish between 3.15pm and 4.15pm. As soon as they are available the timings will be published on this website."


Brill, thanks @Marmion . That could work a treat for us. We're planning to see the racers come into York on the Saturday, stay over and then hit the road early Sunday morning to follow the TdF stage 2 route back to Sheffield.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Feb 2015)

£800,000 in funding for the Tour de Yorkshire including £500,000 to "improve cycling facilities"


----------



## Slioch (5 Mar 2015)

The race schedule & timings have been released today.

http://letour.yorkshire.com/timings


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Mar 2015)

UCI confirms Wiggins will be allowed to take part with his new team

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...the-tour-de-yorkshire-for-team-wiggins-162192


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Mar 2015)

Tour organisers belatedly extend invitations to the two British UCI teams that missed out

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...y-receive-tour-de-yorkshire-invitation-163549


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

Ned Boulting has tweeted that he is riding stage 3 on Monday of this coming week and stage 1 on Tuesday and is looking for people to join him - ITV will be doing a bit of filming.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Ned Boulting has tweeted that he is riding stage 3 on Monday of this coming week and stage 1 on Tuesday and is looking for people to join him - ITV will be doing a bit of filming.


You're a media tart - take a day off


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> You're a media tart - take a day off


7.30am start. I'll still be soaping my testicles at that time of the day.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> 7.30am start. I'll still be soaping my testicles at that time of the day.


Don't you have a Filipino houseboy to do that?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Don't you have a Filipino houseboy to do that?



I give him the morning off on a Monday


----------



## Dayvo (28 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> 7.30am start. I'll still be soaping my testicles at that time of the day.



What, you keep them by the sink?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Mar 2015)

According to the *Wakefield Express *there's going to be a 'parade lap' of the city centre first, before the riders leave the city via KirkGate & cross Chantry Bridge (where there's one of only 4 remaining bridge chapels in the country)
http://wakefieldcathedral.org.uk/?idno=3

Then it's out, along Barnsley Road (A61), with the deneutralisation flag being dropped by Sandal Cricket Club

And; http://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/s...-in-tour-de-yorkshire-ride-cycletta-1-7179952


----------



## HF2300 (29 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ... with the deneutralisation flag being dropped by Sandal Cricket Club



I could see an extra long handle to hold, but how are they going to get all eleven plus reserves, management and the tea lady out through the car sunroof?

They'll have to use a charabanc.


----------



## lee1980sim (29 Mar 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> before the riders leave the city via KirkGate & cross Chantry Bridge (where there's one of only 4 remaining bridge chapels in the country)
> http://wakefieldcathedral.org.uk/?idno=3



Rotherham has one of these too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2015)

lee1980sim said:


> Rotherham has one of these too


It does indeed, & I've seen it a few times

Two in Yorkshire, one in St.Ives (Cambridgeshire), & I can't remember where the 4th is

Three distinct arches, under the Wakefield bridge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2015)

This video has appeared now



I'm tempted to ask 'contacts', if I can go up the Cathedral Tower, for the send-off in Wakefield (been up it before, with staff)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Apr 2015)

Ye starte liste...

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...el-on-the-tour-de-yorkshire-start-list-167318


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2015)

I just spotted this competition ...(CLOSES WEDNESDAY 22ND APRIL)!



SkySports.com said:


> _*Win in-car experience places following the Tour de Yorkshire courtesy of Yorkshire Bank!*_
> 
> Cycling fanatics pay attention!
> 
> ...


ENTER HERE.

Good luck!


----------



## Apollonius (20 Apr 2015)

Thanks. I have entered.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Apr 2015)

The mystery of the fourth jersey was uncovered yesterday. After the GC, points and climber's jerseys were unveiled last week, the organisers left jersey number four under wraps save to say it would be a "first" for pro cycling.





This is the jersey to be awarded for racing aggression, hard work and/or sportsmanship. The "first" is that it will be awarded by virtue of a Twitter poll of the fans. No details as to whether it will be a totally free vote every day or if fans will choose from a shortlist.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2015)

Steam greeting planned at Grosmont!!!!

Sir Nigel, to greet Sir Bradley

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...ahead-for-tour-welcome-in-the-moors-1-7223619


----------



## Joffey (30 Apr 2015)

Where is everyone watching it from?

I'm planning on Seamer and Scarborough tomorrow then York and Selby on Saturday...


----------



## roadrash (30 Apr 2015)

scarborough tomorrow for me, all being well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2015)

*Stage 1;* doubt I'll get anywhere, unless I decide to drive to Pickering?

*Stage 2;* the plan is to ride to Selby, to see the start (on the far -eastern- side of the Ouse, as it approaches Barlby)

*Stage 3;* watch the ceremonial 'roll-out' in Wakefield, then ride up to Otley, to East Chevin, that's one road that will certainly surprise them


----------



## SpaCyclist (30 Apr 2015)

I am planning to combine watching with a ride. Park near Yedingham - ride to Dalby Forest to watch the climb there, then to Scarborough for the finish. Afterwards, ride back to the car and home. I haven't been on my bike in this area before. Hoping the weather will stay dry and not be too cold.

Unfortunately I have to work for the other two days, which would both be easily reached directly from home.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2015)

Hmmm....might have a spin out to watch. Scapegoat Hill on Stage 3 will be good. It's a very hard climb but probably too early in the stage for much action


----------



## roadrash (30 Apr 2015)

Is anyone else going for the finish line in scarborough.


----------



## Steam Pig (30 Apr 2015)

Joffey said:


> Where is everyone watching it from?
> 
> I'm planning on Seamer and Scarborough tomorrow then York and Selby on Saturday...


We're planning on watching in Hebden Bridge. Anybody know any particularly good vantage points.


----------



## Joffey (30 Apr 2015)

roadrash said:


> Is anyone else going for the finish line in scarborough.



Yes, after watching is fly past in Seamer! Hoping to get some fish and chips if it's not too busy...


----------



## roadrash (30 Apr 2015)

User3094 said:


> Any idea of the start list yet?



http://letour.yorkshire.com/tour-de-yorkshire/the-team-riders


----------



## HF2300 (30 Apr 2015)

User3094 said:


> Soo Little Tommy Voeckler, Kittel and some bloke called Bradley then!



Is Bradley Morgan a particular favourite then?


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

Any TV coverage from the start? ITV4 and Eurosport only seem to be covering from 2:30. Racing may not be exciting early on, but I couldn't make it up there in the end and I'd like to see them going through all the areas I know!


----------



## Mark Walker (1 May 2015)

Going to cycle to Robin Hoods bay with a couple of mates, decent climb out of RHB so should see a bit of pro level effort !!
regrds
Mark


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Any TV coverage from the start? ITV4 and Eurosport only seem to be covering from 2:30. Racing may not be exciting early on, but I couldn't make it up there in the end and I'd like to see them going through all the areas I know!



Couldn't find any in the end. Must admit I'm disappointed ITV4 couldn't do the same as they did for the TdF last year, given they're only showing repeats of Gunsmoke and Pawn Stars instead, but maybe they're in the hands of the TdY organisation or the contract broadcaster.


----------



## Dangermouse (1 May 2015)

I am very surprised that the roads are not closed, only got in from work 5 minutes ago and so far the riders have had to overtake cars travelling in the same direction, cyclists not in the race on the roads, and the scariest.....oncoming traffic, not our best road race as far as rider safety goes.


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

Just started a spoilers thread so as not to muddy this one. Roads were closed (rolling closure), see other thread for more.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Steam greeting planned at Grosmont!!!!
> 
> Sir Nigel, to greet Sir Bradley
> 
> http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/main-topics/general-news/full-steam-ahead-for-tour-welcome-in-the-moors-1-7223619



They looked damned fine, in the helicopter shots

Pity the A4s whistle couldn't be heard


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2015)

Even a Wakefield lingerie shop gets in on the act (as did the branch of 'Up & Running' a few shops above it, but couldn't get a picture of that, due to traffic)


----------



## roadrash (2 May 2015)

A good day yesterday at the finish line in scarborough, pics to follow later,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2015)

Bloody TV coverage. Wanted to see it going through Beverley, coverage starts not far from York


----------



## lee1980sim (2 May 2015)

TV coverage, if you can call it that, is somewhat of a joke people wouldn't put up with the same for football etc


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

It's been disappointing. I thought ITV4 might have got behind the event more. Tomorrow they're not starting coverage until the race is somewhere around Haworth, maybe past Haworth. Possible they might only catch the last two categorised climbs, which from memory aren't big ones anyway. And what are they showing instead? Re-runs of Pawn Stars, then a third rate WW2 film that's been on lots of times before.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Steam greeting planned at Grosmont!!!!
> 
> Sir Nigel, to greet Sir Bradley
> 
> http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...ahead-for-tour-welcome-in-the-moors-1-7223619



Available to see here, till about 22:00 this evening (at about 1.40 into the programme)


http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05s47zr/look-north-yorkshire-01052015


----------



## craigwend (2 May 2015)

Taken from north newbald kotm - hill

Breakaway






peloton





peloton













some more ...

http://s156.photobucket.com/user/craigwend/slideshow/Tour de Yorkshire May 2nd 2015?sort=3


----------



## craigwend (2 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bloody TV coverage. Wanted to see it going through Beverley, coverage starts not far from York


http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/pict...ge-2/pictures-26430476-detail/pictures.html#1


----------



## Slioch (3 May 2015)

By 'eck, it's lashing down here today. Could make the final stage a bit more "interesting" if it stays like this.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2015)

It'll also make my ride from the roll-out, at Wakefield Cathedral, up to East Chevin (Otley) quite damp & cold too


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2015)

wiggins, from this 






to this




and just happened to be parked next to each other


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2015)

I managed to get a few autographs in my two days in yorkshire book , tommy voickler, thomas boudat and dan craven from europecar, and nordhaug stage winner
photo of thomas (the gurner ) voickler being interviewed by a french reporter


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2015)

A few pics from Cote de Scapegoat on the "Today's Ride" thread


----------



## Milzy (3 May 2015)

I thought stages one & two were dull as dish water. However I loved stage 3. Decent little tour over all.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2015)

Managed to get into the 'VIP' area, at the Cathedral (via, 'friends in high places'.......)

I was stood with the Dean of Wakefield, when Gary Verity came up to talk to him






Mother-in-law used to work for Ed Clanceys dad (Kevin), & remembers him coming into the shop (an Opticians) & constantly asking for money for new componants, etc.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2015)

Don't think he'll get SPD shoes in that size!

Pre-signing on, at Wakefield Cathedral


----------

